

Accessibility is a Harsh Mistress - __
http://diveintomark.org/archives/2009/03/21/accessibility-is-a-harsh-mistress

======
hypermatt
“You realize no one is ever actually going to do any of this, right?” There
was an awkward silence as the people who had spent their lives in the trenches
of access enablement contemplated the very real possibility that no one would
ever benefit from their work." QUOTED

Haha, thats the problem with accessibility its hard to know when anyone is
really going to use it with a screenreader, more then likely you are just
wasting your time.

~~~
silencio
I'm actually writing some (custom internal) software for blind folk at the
moment, as an extension of having worked with a small nonprofit for visually
disabled people for general volunteer work (mostly admining the network and
teaching). Through this I also found myself taking a look at the needs of
blind users all over the place, and they do exist. I've had one dev tell me
that it's stupid to prematurely work on accessibility, until it came up that
most of my blind friends didn't end up using that software because it was
inaccessible and that they probably would at least take a look at it if it
were. Soooooo..

(edit: not to say that that detracts from the original article. i think all
the points brought up are valid and very frustrating on all sides. yes, often
times the changes that are "accessibility 'best' practices" are complete BS
and some of the accessibility advocacy groups are annoying...I wish life were
easier.)

